# Pictures, and a question about an angry puppy!



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm obsessed with taking pictures of Roscoe. He's just so cute! Thought I'd share some photos!! He's going to be 3 months old tomorrow.

He loves going on car rides.









He loves it so much, he wants to learn how to drive!:biggrin1:









Enjoying the beautiful weather









Roscoe hates it when I put his snuggie on him LOL.









We took a trip and it was super hot out. I gave him a cold water bottle and he started to cuddle with it. Cutest thing I've ever seen.









I love him so much









My question- today I was playing with him in my backyard and running around. I tried to pick him up but he kept running away so I kept trying to approach him but then he started to growl, bark then attacked me! Like literally nipping at my leg and it hurt! It seemed like he was really angry I tried to tell him NO but that seemed to upset him even more. I was shocked because he has never done this to me before. can anyone tell me why? It didn't seem like he was just being playful. I don't want this behavior to get worse as he get's older, anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

My question- today I was playing with him in my backyard and running around. I tried to pick him up but he kept running away so I kept trying to approach him but then he started to growl, bark then attacked me! Like literally nipping at my leg and it hurt! It seemed like he was really angry I tried to tell him NO but that seemed to upset him even more. I was shocked because he has never done this to me before. can anyone tell me why? It didn't seem like he was just being playful. I don't want this behavior to get worse as he get's older, anyone have any advice for me?[/QUOTE]

It's tough to know exactly what might be going on here. Sometimes even though you are "playing", your dog might not see it that way. You may actually look threatening to him. A lot can depend on how well he's used to being handled. Sometimes it can be something simply like them not wanting to be picked up, because generally that can mean the end of play time. . Make picking him up something good, example more play and don't punish by scolding "no" for his growling. Get him chasing you and reward him for doing so.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

TOOO CUTE!


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Cute pics and cute dog!!

In my research on the Havanese breed, I did come across this on Wikipedia:

"Some individuals do have a peculiar trait called "run-like-hell". It is a primeval manic attack where, after a walk, or play time, they will start to growl and hiss and make other gutteral sounds, and then start racing to-n-fro, stop, growl and bare their teeth at their owner. Just as suddenly as it appears, it ends and the dog quickly returns to its friendly character."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Havanese

Not sure if that was what Roscoe was doing, but sounds like it?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, Cassie does it too, and it seems like she is really mad, but I know she is really just playing. She has never bitten me in real anger, and I have been around dogs all my life and know the difference. I've seen her suddenly go from the chase me game to half crazed hyper, but it ends very quickly. I think it's like they get an adrenalin rush and can't control it. I usually know not to work her into a frenzy, so it doesn't happen often. To end it, I will either walk away, or pick her up/hold her and calmly talk to her for a few seconds until she calms down. RLH is different and she usually stops as soon as she coughs and is tired out.

My suggestion would be to not encourage it, by letting the dog know you won't accept the behavior, and stop playing as soon as it happens. 
Good luck.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Maybe he's mad because you won't let him drive. :-D
-- Eileen


----------



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks For the advice I'll definitely try that !


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Roscoe is so cute!

I would note what occurred or is occurring when he "attacks."

Louis will get rowdy and "growly" with my sister but he is wagging his tail and running back and forth and he play bites. I know that he is playing, although he sounds like he will bite.

My husband's friend visited and for SOME REASON men just HAVE to pick up little dogs. I guess it makes them feel manly to conquer the beast. Louis is shy and hates being picked up. He dislikes strangers, especially strange men. My husband's friend after several tries of trying to pick up Louis, suddenly laid down on the floor trying to coax Louis over. Louis did a low growl and approached cautiously. I can't remember if his tail was wagging or not, but I was watching his mouth to see if it would indicate a bite. I kept telling him to stop bothering Louis because he may bite him.

My cat likes to bat at my baggy pajama pants until he latches onto my leg and bites me. He just wants to play - maybe this is what Roscoe did?

Animals are strange creatures! They can't tell us what they want most of the time and they use their mouths like how we use our hands.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable!!!


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Awww, he is so cute!

Sometimes over stimulation can cause a dog to act out/act strangely. Not all dogs can handle a lot of things going on around them... on a walk, there is so much to see, smell, hear, etc. Anyway, I have found a squirt gun to be the most amazing training tool for negative behavior correction in small dogs (Gilbert, at 11 weeks old hasn't "nipped" again after just two days of squirt correctioning). However, if your dog's behavior is at all fear based don't use this method.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Please, people, squirting puppies in the face may stop a behavior, but this kind of "training" has SO many negative ramifications. There are good, scientifically based methods of behavior modification. They may require you to learn how to use them effectively, and they may require PATIENCE on your part, but squirting or spanking or growling or shaking puppies in this day and age is a shame.

And just because a dog doesn't immediately show signs of fear (and if he does, it's already too late... the damage has already been done) doesn't mean these are good training practices, they are NOT. 

I am assuming the last post in this thread is SPAM, and that NONE of you would actually consider an e-collar for your dog.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The driving picture is too cute. Yogi and Misty engage in RLH several times a day, Yogi more then Misty, my Lhasa use to join in, my Bolonka does not like RLH (she likes to play), they never get aggressive with any humans, they often get rough with each other. Sometimes we believe we have trained them and it's solid, only to learn much later when it just breaks down in another place that they really don't get it. I have written this before but when I first get a dog, I spend a lot of time just touching them everywhere, picking them up many times a day, I do this in many different places, different times, I make it fun, it teaches them to accept touch, it helps me find their hot button, (Food Misty, Lap time Yogi, Ball time Khloe) I reward them for the acceptable behavior. Roscoe is young could be he does not understand that this behavior is always unacceptable, my suggestion would be to end the play and ingnore him until he has stopped the behavior, they get it fairly quickly...we are the ones who forget to do it because they are so darn cute! Problem is it is not cute later.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

MerryMaeFlower said:


> ...I have found a squirt gun to be the most amazing training tool for negative behavior correction in small dogs (Gilbert, at 11 weeks old hasn't "nipped" again after just two days of squirt correctioning)...


I don't mean to cause trouble or attack you, but if you were upset and couldn't talk, how would you like to be squirted on the face?
or would you squirt water on a baby's face (who can't talk-only cry) because he is upset? Wouldn't you rather find the reason for the crying, rather than punish him so he stops crying?

I am sorry, I just don't see the benefit in that...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I have to admit I have used the water bottle and it is a last resort for three things. I agree it is not a first choice and should only be used after other methods are exhausted or the behavior has become a danger. Also it is not to be use as a super soaker, it should not be a punishment, I have used it to get the attention of two of my dogs to train a different behavior, first I had to train them to pay attention (all my dogs know the look command, it takes time to train this) in order to train a different behavior.

1)	Yogi my reactive dog after the death of my Shih Tzu; Yogi who had been best buddies with Boo Boo started being aggressive with him, my problem was complex in that Boo Boo is blind and does not do all of the calming signals, by the time Boo Boo turns the other way and starts to lay on his belly (this is the first calming signal Boo Boo does) Yogi is pouncing on him. This behavior only happened at night when we watch TV or sit in the den, Yogi sees this time as high value. Boo Boo is just too frail for this. The bottle was a last resort (after months of other methods) and it was not easy, for six months there was no relaxing for me, my main focus was on Yogi, the squirt had to be delivered only when I was one step ahead of his aggressive behavior and Yogi ignored me 1st time, second was Yogi and a short squirt this got his attention, then I would block his view, tell Boo Boo to wait, and make Yogi go and lay down across the room. No squirting after the fact, and only one warning to pay attention. In the mean time we practiced impulse control and attention. When we had the attention down and he responded to look the bottle was not needed and after, what seemed like forever!!!! Our nights are calm Yogi when Boo Boo enters the room at a high value time; Yogi gets off the couch and lies across the room after Boo Boo settles Yogi will often come back. Yogi now chooses the right behavior and often gets praised for making the right choice.
2)	Khloe she is a tiny package and yappy, she did not learn this at the breeders the dogs are quite there, this must have been from her first placement, and she also makes cute sounds. My problem is we are taking beginner classes often many people who attend these classes have large dogs and classes are a last resort in trying to handle their dog, they have no awareness, they do not keep their dogs in a bubble or rein them in, they are unaware of their dogs hard eye, some dogs come by the hard eye naturally Boarder Collies to name one (hard eye is a focused stare). My little 6 pound wonder is aware of it and will not take it from the bigger dogs so she voices her opinion loudly….this is not acceptable. So I used the bottle to get her attention and block the stare after two classes just having the bottle on the floor is, effective. She now will respond to look (I don’t feel its good enough yet), we have develop a bond so there is trust, she now will turn the other way and make slight growling sounds (this puts me on alert to the danger); often I we will move out of the line of vision (believe I know who the dogs are). I have never used the bottle to stop her yapping at home and just telling her no and ignoring her or bringing her in has been very effective. I can’t wait for her to pass the CGC so we can go to classes with handlers who are more aware. So we can begin socializing her in a positive way to large dogs.
3)	I take a squirt gun on walks…I squirt the JR that sneaks up from behind and attacks my guys from the rear when we are on walks.

I know Dave and Karen are going to blast me for this, but sometimes we have to make unpopular choices, even choices we do not like. This turn out to be the right choice for us but, I truly believe it is a last resort. With Khloe I was able to wean off quickly, Yogi took longer and loads of patience.

While I am confessing my DH is never allowed to even pick up a squirt bottle, I have squired him in the face more then once for his bad behavior while training Yogi (we are still married and I think Yogi enjoyed it) also I squirted the man up the street who thinks its ok to let his pit-bull mixes run up aggressively and does not stop them until they are right on your dog as they snort and do the pawing of the earth thing. He was pretty pissed…his wife called the police; they ask if I did that, I said yes it was him or the dogs, they laughed and sited him for dogs off leash. My DH is still pissed at me about that. Maybe I need impulse control. 

Well, I have to admit I have used the water bottle and it is a last resort for three things. I agree it is not a first choice and should only be used after other methods are exhausted or the behavior has become a danger. Also it is not to be use as a super soaker, it should not be a punishment, I have used it to get the attention of two of my dogs to train a different behavior, first I had to train them to pay attention (all my dogs know the look command, it takes time to train this) in order to train a different behavior.

1)	Yogi my reactive dog after the death of my Shih Tzu; Yogi who had been best buddies with Boo Boo started being aggressive with him, my problem was complex in that Boo Boo is blind and does not do all of the calming signals, by the time Boo Boo turns the other way and starts to lay on his belly (this is the first calming signal Boo Boo does) Yogi is pouncing on him. This behavior only happened at night when we watch TV or sit in the den, Yogi sees this time as high value. Boo Boo is just too frail for this. The bottle was a last resort (after months of other methods) and it was not easy, for six months there was no relaxing for me, my main focus was on Yogi, the squirt had to be delivered only when I was one step ahead of his aggressive behavior and Yogi ignored me 1st time, second was Yogi and a short squirt this got his attention, then I would block his view, tell Boo Boo to wait, and make Yogi go and lay down across the room. No squirting after the fact, and only one warning to pay attention. In the mean time we practiced impulse control and attention. When we had the attention down and he responded to look the bottle was not needed and after, what seemed like forever!!!! Our nights are calm Yogi when Boo Boo enters the room at a high value time; Yogi gets off the couch and lies across the room after Boo Boo settles Yogi will often come back. Yogi now chooses the right behavior and often gets praised for making the right choice.
2)	Khloe she is a tiny package and yappy, she did not learn this at the breeders the dogs are quite there, this must have been from her first placement, and she also makes cute sounds. My problem is we are taking beginner classes often many people who attend these classes have large dogs and classes are a last resort in trying to handle their dog, they have no awareness, they do not keep their dogs in a bubble or rein them in, they are unaware of their dogs hard eye, some dogs come by the hard eye naturally Boarder Collies to name one (hard eye is a focused stare). My little 6 pound wonder is aware of it and will not take it from the bigger dogs so she voices her opinion loudly….this is not acceptable. So I used the bottle to get her attention and block the stare after two classes just having the bottle on the floor is, effective. She now will respond to look (I don’t feel its good enough yet), we have develop a bond so there is trust, she now will turn the other way and make slight growling sounds (this puts me on alert to the danger); often I we will move out of the line of vision (believe I know who the dogs are). I have never used the bottle to stop her yapping at home and just telling her no and ignoring her or bringing her in has been very effective. I can’t wait for her to pass the CGC so we can go to classes with handlers who are more aware. So we can begin socializing her in a positive way to large dogs.
3)	I take a squirt gun on walks…I squirt the JR that sneaks up from behind and attacks my guys from the rear when we are on walks.

I know Dave and Karen and many others are going to blast me for this, but sometimes we have to make unpopular choices, even choices we do not like. This turn out to be the right choice for us but, I truly believe it is a last resort. With Khloe I was able to wean off quickly, Yogi took longer and loads of patience.

While I am confessing my DH is never allowed to even pick up a squirt bottle, I have squired him in the face more then once for his bad behavior while training Yogi (we are still married and I think Yogi enjoyed it) also I squirted the man up the street who thinks its ok to let his pit-bull mixes run up aggressively and does not stop them until they are right on your dog as they snort and do the pawing of the earth thing, our words were heated by the time I resorted to this. He was pretty pissed…his wife called the police; they ask if I did that, I said yes it was him or the dogs, they laughed and sited him for dogs off leash. My DH is still pissed at me about that. Maybe I need impulse control.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I've used the squirt bottle on Brody to try to get his attention to stop/curb his barking. It didn't work...he LIKES it! He'd come up to me and bark just so I'd squirt him - he thought it was great fun and would try to drink the water as it came at him. Since he's normally water phobic at bath time and walks around puddles when we are outside, this really surprised me.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Really don't know how I posted double, but trying to edit it out is frying my brain. I tried to edit in advance and really messed it up, next time I'll just leave the mistakes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I know Dave and Karen are going to blast me for this, but sometimes we have to make unpopular choices, even choices we do not like. This turn out to be the right choice for us but, I truly believe it is a last resort. With Khloe I was able to wean off quickly, Yogi took longer and loads of patience.


I'm not going to blast you, Robbie, you are a thoughtful trainer with ALDULT dogs with problem behaviors, and you have exhausted other methods before using the squirt bottle. That is QUITE different than using these techniques on PUPPIES!!!

Also, I do think that water, whether it's a squirt bottle for little dogs, or a full on blast from a hose on big dogs, can be an effective way to break up a fight. (or aggression of one dog on another, even if one isn't fighting back) You have to break up fights a quickly as possible to minimize damage to both dogs, and it has to be without putting the humans in danger. Water will often make them back off. But I consider that a last-ditch management tool, not a training tool... You use that to keep the dogs from hurting each other, while, hopefully, under calmer circumstances, you are training better impulse control, attention and social skills. It sounds like that is what you did with Yogi.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The question is ,do you feel lucky.?

•Top five techniques that can contribute to trainer injury (University of Pennsylvania study):

Technique
%f dogs reacting aggressively

Hit or kick the dog
43%

Force the dog to release an item from its mouth
38%

Muzzle the dog
36%

Alpha Roll
31%

Dominance down
29%


Less confrontational methods may not be any better. The survey also found the following methods involving indirect confrontation also could trigger a dog bite.

Technique
% dogs reacting aggressively

Growl at the dog
41%

Stare the dog down
30%

Water or spray bottle
20%

Yell 'No'
15%

Forced exposure (Make it face something) 
12%


Methods such as clicker training triggered a response in 0% of the dogs. But is it effective? The same survey also asked owners to rank how effective the various methods used had been. Owners reported more positive outcomes with non-confrontational methods than with punishment based techniques


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

When Marley was little he went through his little wild phase trying to play too rough and at times nip and bite during play. Whenever I made a higher pitch yelping sound like one of his sibling puppies would have made, he immediately stopped and looked at me. I wonder if that could help in the moment for your pup, too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

The nipping usually comes from the pup being afraid.Your little pup might have been getting mixed messages from you.Roscoe might have been trying to encourage you to play,but then also been a little scared,like a child who enjoys the thrill of a rough and tumble but doesn't quite know when to stop.As others have said,the first thing to try is just ignore and walk away,Havs don't like being over looked and he will probably come trotting up to you,then just squat down and give him a stroke,even a treat then gently pick him up.Keeping calm at the end of a play session is a good thing.Things will be fine he is only a baby and you are teaching him how to become a well behaved adult,they all need guidance,the trouble is because they are all so darn cute and small sometimes we let them get away with things that you would not tolerate from a larger dog.Good luck!!


----------

